# My audio gets real quiet sometimes, restart fixes it, but any other way to fix it?



## Caenlen29 (May 15, 2013)

Windows 8, Asus Xonar DG (latest unified drivers), and Creative T12 speakers.  

works perfect for days, then randomly will get really quiet and i have to crank the volume up.  and if I restart PC its fixed.  anyway to fix it without restarting?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2013)

I had a similar problem then changed Sound -> Communications to Do Nothing and it stopped:






The default was 80% or 50%, don't remember which.  If you are running Vista or newer, you could give that a try.


You can tell this mode activates by, in Volume Control, the actual volume setting gets fixed to 50 or 80% of the actual sound setting.  I could never find a way to put it back without restarting.


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had a similar problem then changed Sound -> Communications to Do Nothing and it stopped:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/sounds.png
> 
> The default was 80% or 50%, don't remember which.  If you are running Vista or newer, you could give that a try.
> ...



I think that fixed it, it was set to 80%.    You rock!


----------

